# E 769. External pump - Where's the switch?



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi all, today I tried to use the external pump but couldn't find out how to get it to work. We've only had the 769 (2007 model) for a couple of months so I'm still finding my way around it. The socket for the pump is just forward of the freshwater inlet cover. I plugged in the pump and immersed it in a full aquaroll. I couldn't discover a switch to start the thing. I rang the dealer and he said there should be a rocker switch somewhere. I tracked the wiring from where it entered the 769. It entered into the space below one of the seats by the door, from there it went up through a conduit into the top locker and then into the space behind the control panel. At no point did I see anything resembling a switch. I tried using the control panel but that only seems to work the onboard pump. I also looked around various lockers and other places like the hot water/heating pipework. Zilch.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*769*

Hi

I had a 2007 Kontiki 669 and at that time, these motorhomes did not have a pump to transfer water from a barrel to the motorhome tank. I suspect yours has been retro fitted.

I know the above is not a lot of use, indeed if any use at all, but it might explain the lack of information in the manual etc

Russell


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I'm sure it is switched using the Control Panel (EC200?) via one of the digital options?

I know the main water pump is on a button of its own, but I think the external pump is accessed using the up and down cursors (the ones that scroll through battery life, water remaining etc).

Good Luck.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If it is an EC200 then the pump switch on the panel can operate either the internal, external or both pumps by selecting using the scroll buttons. See section 4.3 on page 7 in the link.

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC200_System_Instructions.PDF


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your replies. The control panel is a NE 183 which I believe is made by NORDELETTRONICA. The 769 manual makes no mention of an external pump in the Control Panel section - or anywhere else as far as I can see. I'll try the digital options on the panel again but I've already tried this (maybe I missed something). If it's a retro-fit I'll get onto the dealer. Thanks again for your help.


----------

